# Ballooner auction in Philly.



## bikewhorder (Oct 7, 2014)

*Ballooner auction in Southeast PA.*

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2232022&category=0&zip=17815&kwd=bike


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

Hope no one we know died....


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 7, 2014)

Some one had a incredible collection & I didn't even look at the Car auction ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2014)

It looks like most are post war and nothing really exceptional except for the Bowden and  a couple others so it will be interesting to see prices realized and the state of the market on this type of material. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 7, 2014)

Two tone green 41 is nice


----------



## petritl (Oct 7, 2014)

A friend of mine is planning on attending this auction. I hope he is able to win the Bowden for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2014)

My girl has been eyeing the ladies Shelby. Thing is after fees & shipping, it's gonna get pretty pricey.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 7, 2014)

*Reproduction*



petritl said:


> A friend of mine is planning on attending this auction. I hope he is able to win the Bowden for me.




You know the Bowden is a reproduction right?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2014)

Some nice bikes but kinda suxs i cant blow up the pics most of the bike look like repaints!


----------



## petritl (Oct 7, 2014)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> You know the Bowden is a reproduction right?




Correct; It's a reproduction. I can't justify the cost of a real one. 

 I remember first seeing one at a VMBC Portland meet in the late 70s. As a 9 year old I thought they were the neatest bikes ever.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 7, 2014)

I only glanced at the photos real quick . They all appear to be restored or reproduction .. Still a nice bunch though.


----------



## spoker (Oct 10, 2014)

pre-war or post -war orig or restored,ppl have realized how many old bikes are out there and the makket has went down hill in the last ten years,in my experiance,the old ones are kool and fun to look at but the more kool and user friendly the new bikes from the large mfgs are the flatter the market gets for the old ones,imho


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

spoker said:


> pre-war or post -war orig or restored,ppl have realized how many old bikes are out there and the makket has went down hill in the last ten years,in my experiance,the old ones are kool and fun to look at but the more kool and user friendly the new bikes from the large mfgs are the flatter the market gets for the old ones,imho




That is not the trend I've seen with quality bikes. I believe for desirable original paint or correct, high grade restorations the market is as strong as ever. The average stuff will always be average and the market will reflect that. V/r Shawn


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll take this one. Wheeeee!


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like I will be making the 4 hour trip to this auction. I expect everything to go for # rediculous money.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

72 Slik Chik said:


> I'll take this one. Wheeeee!
> 
> View attachment 172923




Too bad its missing the headlight. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Oct 10, 2014)

*PS*

denver and philly are a good ways appart.

I too saw little to drive and do battle for- but I am jaded as hell and none of those had the bird poop I so crave from fresh finds.


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 10, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Too bad its missing the headlight. V/r Shawn




Then that would add the fun of a hunt, right? 
She does have a lot of bling....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

72 Slik Chik said:


> Then that would add the fun of a hunt, right?
> She does have a lot of bling....




You would probably be better off buying one of these complete--fairly common bikes. My guess is you won't get any bargains at this auction and a headlight for one of these is not cheap either. You would be over the money by the time you got done which is why I rarely buy bikes needing significant parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm only window shopping, really. There's no place for a tank like that in my apartment. Besides, I'd rather pour unnecessary money into the bikes I currently have a sentimental attachment to, valuable or not. I do appreciate the advice, though. :o


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 12, 2014)

**

Very disappointed this morning in losing the '38 Colson Deluxe, which would have made a nice addition to my collection and rarely seen together and original...also, it's been over a year since I added a boy's prewar ballooner that I really, really wanted.
I couldn't afford it at the time, but I did my best to compete with what I had, received additional pics, and made bike shop arrangements to give it a go.
My threshold going in was 1200.00 (plus 20% auction fees, 6% tax, boxing, and shipping), which was what the bike sold for.
To remain in the bidding against a guy on the floor, I had to bump to 1300.00 ( 1,560.00 +) and I begged the phone attendant to split the bid at 1250, because I thought we were at a tipping point.  
I said I would match the 1200.00, but it was not acknowledged and he refused to ask the auctioneer for a split...so basically the other guy gets the bike for what I would have paid and it would have cost me another 120.00 to take control.  Sucks.

Then, I call back and place an phone bid on the ladies airflow and the attendant I spoke to took my 600.00 number, I was live when it went down, and ended split at 650 without giving me the chance to up my bid.  WTF?

It's not like we are talking about 30K cars and I would have liked a bit more consideration since I determined to ending price and in nipping me, cost the house and the consigners money.

Oh well.

Chris


----------



## petritl (Oct 12, 2014)

The Bowden brought $2,500.00 plus 20% buyers premium and 6% sales tax.   I wasn't the winner


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2014)

Chris, i heard the original Airflow went for 1k. Lot 43. Not the other one that was restored.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 12, 2014)

slick said:


> Chris, i heard the original Airflow went for 1k. Lot 43. Not the other one that was restored.




That is not what the attendant told me as it happened and I just checked the online bidding site for lot 43 and it went for 650.00.
Maybe your source was including the 26% added to the hammer?
Chris


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 12, 2014)

if you look at the bikes alot were cobbled together with the wrong parts.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/30358842_shelby-ladies-balloon-tire-bicycle


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/30358888_shelby-flyer-ladies-balloon-tire-bicycle


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 12, 2014)

this was kinda cheap. http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/30358860_schwinn-autocycle-mens-balloon-tire-bicycle


----------

